# Stinky Pillows



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

At the moment I guess I get about 4 months from a pillow before the smell gets out of hand and I buy new.

So my question is can anyone recomend a way of treating or cleaning or washing pillows that will work on a cruising sailboat.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Aren't pillows washable? 
I suppose a feather pillow might not be but I'm pretty sure the foam ones are.

What is making them stinky? Is it mildew or sweat?

Have you tried Febreze? Febreze® - Freshens Air, Eliminates Car, Laundry & Home Odors


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It all depends on what it is made of. Some, like the down pillows, are probably unsalvageable. 

Spray it with KO so that it is saturated and leave in the sunlight to dry.  Or saturate it with PureAyre and leave it in the sunlight to dry.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

It is sweat. I have a sweaty head. 

The filling that I prefer is polyester fibre. 

I thought about Febrese but I suspect that that will just treat the surface. 

I will try washing with some bleach to see if that kills off whatever is producing the smell.

Sailingdog what is KO?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

*Raritan KO.*


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

That KO stuff is for holding tanks. I am not sure I want to lay my face on a pillow treated with that and breath all night .

I guess I will try a cool wash with a little bleach and some fabric conditioner.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Those aren't pillows!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd point out that the stuff is probably a lot less toxic than some of the "cleaners" that you could use. Peggie Hall recommends using it for *deodorizing cushions* fairly regularly. It is also less damaging to the fabric than bleach generally would be.



TQA said:


> That KO stuff is for holding tanks. I am not sure I want to lay my face on a pillow treated with that and breath all night .
> 
> I guess I will try a cool wash with a little bleach and some fabric conditioner.


----------



## tomwatt (Dec 11, 2009)

Down pillows can be washed... well, at least my down sleeping bags have been washed. The trick is the drying... the secret being to also wash a sneaker, and throw that in the dryer to tumble with the down item as it dries... breaks up the clumped-together feathers.
The polyfiber pillows can also be washed and tumble-dried... I know because I also have a sweaty head, so I know all too well the situation as described.


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

Have also washed both.Thump is anoying though.marc


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

You can buy things called pillow protectors. Same deal as a mattress protector, so it would be able to absorb a fair amount of sweat and if washed regularly should solve your problem. 

I much prefer feather pillows I confess. When we bought Raven we went synthetic but after five years I realised that she has very low moisture content in the cabin and am now trying out feather. I'm figuring on having the pillows (and doona) dry cleaned once a year, will see how it turns out. On previous boat I did use a feather sleeping bag as a doona. Provided it was aired/laundered regularly I had no problems, nor did we / do we have any problems with cotton sheets. 

TQA.....my beef with synthetics is that they make me sweat.....are you sure your perspiring is not due to the makeup of the pillows or the pillow cases ? Some people react worse than others to synthetics, I've yet to find a synthetic garment that I can wear and still feel comfortable.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

tdw said:


> TQA.....my beef with synthetics is that they make me sweat.....are you sure your perspiring is not due to the makeup of the pillows or the pillow cases ? .


They are synthetic filled but I use two cotton pillowcases.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

UPDATE

Finally found a DIY laundry in Bequia and washed the pillows with some bleach as well as the usual liquid soap in a conventional large top loader.

Dried them in the wind back on the boat rather than a tumble drier and they smell fine and have not gone lumpy.

It will be interesting to see how they do.

Thank you for all the suggestions.


----------

